# help please! I'm worried



## stockhorse4life (Apr 28, 2015)

so my mare has arthritis in her sacroilliac joint (if thats how you spell it) so in her hip and i recently sold her to be a paddock companion and they're going to give her medication for it. but they said they're going to breed her because she's apparently what they've been looking for for they're stud and they say she doesn't look sore anymore but is this a good idea? and could it make her worse or anything bad? because its in her hip and she's my best friend and i don't want to lose her because they just wanted another foal!


----------

